# DWA keepers - What do you keep?



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Not sure if a similar post is out there but I often pop in to read a few posts when I have the time and I have noticed a lot more people in the DWA section. Out of interest, i'd like to know what others keep. I'll start as i'm pretty sure a few new comers may not know what I keep in my collection.

Excluding my non-venomous reptiles I currently have a trio of unrelated heloderma suspectum cinctums, a trio of unrelated heloderma suspectum suspectums, an unrelated pair of Heloderma h.exasperatum and a pair of vipera ammodytes. I am also after a pair of vipera ammodytes ammodytes (Lake Scutari).


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

vipera ammodytes are pretty cool, like the rhino of snakes. I'm just a former DWA, kept wolf breeds and a gabby...nothing like most people on here. Interesting collection you have, how much did the vipera ammodytes set you back?


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

Hoping to get a caiman pretty soon, just a matter of money really :whistling2:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

My DWA(If i was in England or NI) consists of:
0.0.1 Caiman Crocodilus
0.0.2 Vipera Ammodytes
2.1 Crotalus Ruber
1.1 Atheris Chlorechis
0.1 Trimeresurus Albolabris
1.0 Crotalus Oreganus Helleri


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Razorscale said:


> My DWA(If i was in England or NI) consists of:
> 0.0.1 Caiman Crocodilus
> 0.0.2 Vipera Ammodytes
> 2.1 Crotalus Ruber
> ...


You don't need a DWAL in Ireland then?


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Christie&Spence said:


> Hoping to get a caiman pretty soon, just a matter of money really :whistling2:


Vet bills will kill you the most with money, curvier?


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Kalouda said:


> You don't need a DWAL in Ireland then?


Not in the Republic.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Razorscale said:


> Not in the Republic.


you dnt need a DWAL at all?? So you can just keep wat u like


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> you dnt need a DWAL at all?? So you can just keep wat u like


If you can get it, you can keep it, good and a bad thing, the good thing is people who have these animals wont sell them to anyone with no experience, and its good for people who keep already so we dont have to go threw a interview with a person thats selling :2thumb:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Razorscale said:


> If you can get it, you can keep it, good and a bad thing, the good thing is people who have these animals wont sell them to anyone with no experience, and its good for people who keep already so we dont have to go threw a interview with a person thats selling :2thumb:


Yeh even venomous?? Crazy that so you could just wake up one morning thinking you fancy keeping rattle snakes go and buy one (providing you know someone who'll sell it you) and just put it in a tank / viv that u think is sutable?


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> Yeh even venomous?? Crazy that so you could just wake up one morning thinking you fancy keeping rattle snakes go and buy one (providing you know someone who'll sell it you) and just put it in a tank / viv that u think is sutable?


Wouldnt be as easy as that now, and if it did happen like that the we would have a DWA in the country because of all the kids watching Viperkeeper and wanting a gaboon... there would be a few deaths


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

Kalouda said:


> Vet bills will kill you the most with money, curvier?


No Spectacled hopefully: victory:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Kalouda said:


> vipera ammodytes are pretty cool, like the rhino of snakes. I'm just a former DWA, kept wolf breeds and a gabby...nothing like most people on here. Interesting collection you have, how much did the vipera ammodytes set you back?


 They didn't set me back money wise. I found the female in the middle of the road while driving back from work in December 2009 - stopped as I thought it a bit odd for a snake to be bang in the middle of the road during the winter only to discover she was gravid as well. She was stone cold and motionless so I decided to take her home. I found the male in my neighbour's garden. His wife called me to remove it - just as well that she called as her husband would have killed it. Prior to these two v.ammodytes I really didn't plan on keeping them, however, I have definetely fallen in love with this species.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, if we are making lists, hear is mine:
0.1 Crotalus scutellatus
1.0 Crotalus helleri
0.0.1 Echis carinatus multisquamatus
1.1 Atropoides mexicanus
0.1 Atheris chlorechis
1.1 Daboia palaestinae
1.1 Montivipera raddei raddei
1.1 Montivipera raddei kurdistanica
1.1 Montivipera wagneri
1.1 Montivipera bulgardaghica
2.1 Montivipera xanthina
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Hotwise, I just keep a Northern Copperhead now. I had Crotalus, Carestes, Bitis and others but donated them all to a zoo here in Ireland. 

As much as I loved keeping and working with these animals the risks far outweigh the benefits of keeping them, in my opinion that is.

Cheers


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Just 2 monocled cobras, one female cape cobra, to which I'm trying to find a male for her, a 6ft western diamondback and I'm minding a cornsnake for a friend. I have two dwarf caimans as well. That's about it from me until I get eggs or take in the odd snake which needs rehoming.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Herpalist said:


> Hotwise, I just keep a Northern Copperhead now. I had Crotalus, Carestes, Bitis and others but donated them all to a zoo here in Ireland.
> 
> As much as I loved keeping and working with these animals the risks far outweigh the benefits of keeping them, in my opinion that is.
> 
> Cheers


I must bring my camcorder down for a visit and say hello, dying to see his new alligator enclosure.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

1,o ophiophagus hannah
2.3 dendroaspis polyepsis
0.2 dendroaspis viridis
1.0 naja pallida
1.0 naja mosembique
1.0 naja nigricollis
1.1 oxyuranus scutelatus
1.1 naja nivea
1.0 naja melaneleuca
1.1 naja naja
1.1 bitis arietans
3.4 crotalus atrox
1.1 crotalus adamanteus
1.0 echis carinatus
1.1 naja kauothia
1.0 crotalus durissus
1.0 crotalus vegrandis
1.0 naja annulifera
1.1 bothrops asper
1.1 bothrops diplorus


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

ChopChop said:


> Yeh even venomous?? Crazy that so you could just wake up one morning thinking you fancy keeping rattle snakes go and buy one (providing you know someone who'll sell it you) and just put it in a tank / viv that u think is sutable?


Pretty sure you can do this in most of Mainland Europe too, it's the UK who's gone down the licensing route with ridiculous differences in price and procedures depending on which county you live in. Usually it's fine but If I know a certain German invert seller is the type to throw in a few "extras"(baby scorpions) if you spend a reasonable sum I often remind them I can't be having anything dangerous as a surprise .


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> Pretty sure you can do this in most of Mainland Europe too, it's the UK who's gone down the licensing route with ridiculous differences in price and procedures depending on which county you live in. Usually it's fine but If I know a certain German invert seller is the type to throw in a few "extras"(baby scorpions) if you spend a reasonable sum I often remind them I can't be having anything dangerous as a surprise .


Yes, from what I recall there are a number of countries where you can keep them... if you can get them across the boarder.... which isn't exactly hard for most of those places.


----------

